# MRI: Torn Rotator Cuff?



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Some of you may remember that about a month ago when I was pet sitting at my daughters house I got knocked down by Saddie Doodle and landed on my back and right shoulder - The shoulder pain has not gotten better with standard treatment (Biofreeze, ice, moist heat, immobilization, injections, etc)- it hurts to brush Abella, brush my teeth, comb my hair, etc . Yesterday I finally went to the orthopedic Surgeon - After in office tests etc he's thinking it's a torn rotator cuff. I go in this afternoon for an MRI. Before the MRI I need to complete tests on my Spinal Cord Stimulator to make sure all the leads are intact, connections secure & everything is compliant with the MRI machine so there won't be any burns during the MRI. I'd really appreciate my SM family thoughts & prayers. I am hoping doctor is wrong and its not a torn rotator cuff :thmbdn:- But better to know than not know. :thumbsup:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I don't know medical terms so I don't know what a lot of that means but it doesn't sound pleasant. Sending prayers that it's not a torn rotator cuff.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Prayers for you Paulann. Hope all goes well and that you get good news. Please keep us posted.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh no! Just seeing this and hoping everything went well.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I was sorry to just have read your post regarding your torn Rotator Cuff!! And I can certainly sympathize with you since my late Husband had one but could not be operated on and know just how painful it must be for you. Sending prayers that all of your tests will show that you will have the surgery and will be thinking of you.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Paulann this morning the Lord laid on my heart to pray for your fall, I just knew you weren't feeling your best, I have been wondering why you were away, now I know why I was suppose to pray.
It's 3:45 here, I just logged on and read your thread I'm sure you have had the MRI, just want you to know that God knew ahead.
I pray you will find out what is going on 
Wish I lived close by maybe I could be some kind of help.
I just stopped and said a prayer for you, watching for a update 
Here's a BIG :hugging:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh no, Paulann - I know that torn rotator cuffs can be so painful. I've had a few friends who had the repair done and it and PT helped. So what's the spinal stimulator thing??? Never heard of that but hope they have that all right! Sending good thoughts your way. Let us know what they find. :grouphug:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh crap! I feel so awful for you. My Mom was in her late 80's when she fell and tore hers. She refused surgery at a late age but it should be considered at your young age.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Hope everything is ok.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Thank you all for your concern and prayers - They mean so very much to me.

I received the MRI report and had an appt with my orthopedic Surgeon Friday. The news wasn't what I wanted to hear. But I know there are no surprises to God so I'm sure depending on Him to guide me through this path. I'm thinking that my fall from Saddie Doodle didn't cause all this damage and that my 70 years of "high expectations" from my body contributed greatly to the damage in my shoulder.

_Supraspinatus tendon fully torn. Infraspinatus tendon fully torn and frayed. Sprained inferiorglenhumeral ligament. Split at bicep tendon anchor. Tear superior labrum anterior & posterior to bicep tendon anchor. Tear posterior labrum. Severe acromioclavicular joint osteoarthritis._

I don't at all fear surgery as I've had 30+ over the years - what I do fear is the painful recovery - 6-8 weeks with my RIGHT arm immobile and then 6 months of intense physical therapy to regain range of motion in shoulder. No driving for 2 months.

I live by myself and am trying to figure out how I can take care of Abella - I've been (unsuccessfully) practicing brushing her with just my left hand. Bathing - her and me to say nothing about washing, styling my hair (vanity)?? Walking left handed with my cane and the list goes on. I'm a very creative person so I'm sure I will figure something out & probably have many very funny stories to share about this experience. Last night I lay awake in bed and wondered if it was to early to put up my Christmas lights around my house as I won't be able to do that after surgery (what about the tree)? - LOL! Fortunately this is not emergency surgery and I have time to plan a strategy of attack - I'm just told it should be done within 2 months of the "accident" to prevent unrepairable damage. At least now I can use my right arm although very painful. I will be getting a second opinion from another orthopedic surgeon as to how there plan of repair/attack may differ from my first surgeon.:wub:

Your thoughts & prayers appreciated - I'm so comforted with knowing how many prayer warriors SM has. :innocent:

"Life is good - Life with a maltese is better!"


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Put up the lights and tree! You’ll enjoy it!

My sister just had shoulder replacement. She got a dryer stand so she could style her hair with the blow dryer. She also bought a few very baggy men’s button shirts so she didn’t have to worry about, um undergarments! 

You might think about giving Abella a puppy cut that can then grow out while you’re recovering. I know that sounds awful but it will be easier to take care of. If you don’t already have one, you might find a mobile groomer who can come to your house every couple of weeks for a bath and trim.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I was going to say exactly what Maggie did. Puppy cut for sure. The saying "It's only hair" is true and it will grow back and Abella will have a light breezy ball in her short do until you're set for it to grow in. Main thing is, make it easy on yourself. Things can wait, things can change temporarily, the world will still be turning and you'll get back to "normal" in a bit. I hope you'll be able to at least get a home health aide to help you out at least in the beginning for your laundry, shopping, cleaning, cooking. You should tell the doc that you're alone and they should prescribe it and it will be covered for a few hours a day for a few weeks. Think about all the shows you can binge watch and the books you can read. :chili: After my knee surgery it took me a while to get going again but then after PT and time I was able to continue life as I knew it before (without the skiing tho).:HistericalSmiley: Good luck. Let us know what orthopod #2 says.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Paulann I'm sorry the news wasn't what you wanted to hear. Praying that you will have a successful surgery. Keep us updated once you know when you will be having the surgery.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh my goodness Paulann, wow, not sure what to say, :smcry: I'm so sorry, do you have close friends and neighbors who could come help you, what about a mobile groomer that could come to your home, I wish I lived close by, I could help you and we could spend time talking. 
I am going to be praying God will send the perfect person or persons to help you.
Also I am praying the Lord will give you strength and rest, I can only imagine the pain you are experiencing, are you able to sleep at night?
Yes we are so blessed to have people who care and who will pray and send good thoughts for you. 
God sent you here, we need you :wub: I am here for you :heart:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh my---just reading all this. I have been distracted by family here for a week & before that A & M & then the specialist hospital---but no excuses---just prayers. God be w/you in the journey my friend!


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

Paulann, You know we are two peas in a pod. The SCS and all the surgeries. I wish I lived close by to help. I can just see us now. Two gimps trying to make one whole person. The three stooges minus one. I know how difficult this surgery is and the recovery time is long and arduous, but I know you will get through it and Abella will do her part to help you. Can you ask your doctor for Home Health Care? They can help with so many things until you can do it yourself. Keep us posted.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Paulann, I hope your second opinion is better. Maggie had some great ideas! I love the dryer stand idea. And a puppy cut for Abella is perfect! She will probably love it. Please let us know your updates.


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

Off topic:
Susan, A Spinal Cord Stimulater is a device with two leads that run up into the epidural space in the spine. The leads are connected to a small generator (battery) that is placed just above the buttocks. The idea is to send a current through the spine to control pain. I’ve had two implants since July of last year. Unfortunately neither one were able to relieve my lumbar pain. I’m waiting to be put on the surgery schedule and have mine removed. I’m very limited as to my options now. I’m not a candidate for back surgery at this time. So I’m working on getting a service dog. And that leaves me in a situation I don’t want to do. I will address that in a later post.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Paulann, my sister-in-law recently had a shoulder replacement. She said the recovery was a lot easier than the rotator cuff surgery she had on the other shoulder. She said it really wasn’t that bad. Hope this helps. I also know a couple of other people who have had shoulder replacements that did very well.


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

So sorry about your injury! I see someone has already suggested a puppy cut for Abella. That's a great idea! 

You said you were injured at your daughter's. How far is she from you? I hope close by. I see you live in California. My town has a volunteer group called Annonymous Neighbors. Volunteers help with incidental things, not nursing. They take people to stores or doctor appointments. Hope there is something like that near you.

Lainie


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

'Just checking in to see what you have decided & how is it going w/your baby girl? Hopefully your Christmas lights are up & you have a plan! I think I am going to skip that part of Christmas this year---maybe do a destination Christmas. I loved having 2 trees up last year but I had not put one up for a very long time. It always takes me months to get it down. Anyhow, please know that you are on our hearts.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

UPDATE:
Thank you all for your concern and wise ideas/input - ALL will be considered!

I'm sorry I haven't posted an update sooner. I think I've been in denial. 
My mind kept going back and forth between "I can live with this pain" And "Just get it fixed." A couple weeks ago I took a trip to visit my wise older sister at her vineyard and she really laid into me about why in the world would I not want to get my arm fixed so I can continue enjoying gardening and the things I love to do. This is exactly what my two orthopedic surgeons have told me. I am now scheduled to get my four full thickness rotator cuff tears fixed on September 17th!

Sisters vineyard would be perfect spot to recuperate - sitting at that table (pictured below) sipping a glass of wine (with my left hand) lol! Unfortunately, sister and her husband will be gone on a 60 day cruise celebrating their 50th anniversary. I'm happy for them.......selfishly not so much for me! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

edelweiss said:


> 'Just checking in to see what you have decided & how is it going w/your baby girl? Hopefully your Christmas lights are up & you have a plan! I think I am going to skip that part of Christmas this year---maybe do a destination Christmas. I loved having 2 trees up last year but I had not put one up for a very long time. It always takes me months to get it down. Anyhow, please know that you are on our hearts.


Sandi, Thank you for checking in. I love decorating for all holidays/seasons. Christmas is my favorite. I usually outline my entire roof line and windows with little white lights and put icicle lights hanging down from the front gutters. Inside I also go way overboard decorating! Like you said - getting it all down takes a lot of time. I have been known to make my christmas tree into a Valentine tree. LOL!

I may regret it but I did put up fall wreaths on the front entry doors and decorated my fireplace - I'm thinking i'm definitely the first one on my block to have fall decor up! I also took the Christmas wreaths down from the attic and I'm hoping that maybe I can get "somebody" to swap out the fall ones for Christmas when the time comes. Definitely no Christmas trees this year! :crying:


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

This morning I was cutting up an apple for Abella and me.... I got to thinking about how I was going to do that after my right shoulder surgery. :OMG!:

My idea: Get a sturdy small piece of plywood (maybe 12"x7") and hammer lots of small nails (maybe 1" size) thru the wood. Then turn it over. Using my left hand I can then jam the apple, zucchini, cheese or whatever I am trying to keep in place while cutting onto this nail board. Of coarse I will have to disinfect all nails etc. What do you think? Does something like this already exist? :confused1:

Now to think of an automatic hair brush that will brush Abella daily - maybe like a Rumba for Maltese? LOL!!! :HistericalSmiley:

"Life is good - Life with a Maltese is better!"


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh how I wish some of us here on SM lived a lot closer by to you so that we could help you out while you are recuperating!! Your Decorations are absolutely beautiful and thanks for sharing them with us. I too love to decorate but not nearly as much as you do with your outside decorations. I tend to decorate quite a lot inside and have been putting up two Christmas Trees in the house. I do hope that there will be someone who can be of help to you after you have your surgery Paulann!!


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

Paulann you are so talented in so many ways. I wish I had a thimble full of your talent. I would love your cabana for indoor pottying. Especially when it rains for days and the cold Wintery days. Abella could dust the floors with tiny little snow shoes or a tiny surf board that have Swiffer cloths on the bottom. :smpullhair:


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> Oh how I wish some of us here on SM lived a lot closer by to you so that we could help you out while you are recuperating!! Your Decorations are absolutely beautiful and thanks for sharing them with us. I too love to decorate but not nearly as much as you do with your outside decorations. I tend to decorate quite a lot inside and have been putting up two Christmas Trees in the house. I do hope that there will be someone who can be of help to you after you have your surgery Paulann!!


Linda, Thank you! I would love to see pictures of your two trees when you get up your Christmas decorations - I'm sure they are beautiful! Do you have a theme for each tree or just enjoy piling on the treasured ornaments collected over the years? When each of my girls were born I started a Christmas tradition of buying them a dated Hallmark ornament each year. I would try to find ones that reflected what they were into that year (ballet, swimming, skate boarding, Reading, etc.). When each daughter got married I wrapped up all their ornaments and gave them to the new married couple. To this day my youngest still buys a Hallmark ornament each Christmas for their tree. :wub:

I too think it would be so amazing to have SM family live close by - I can only imagine the fun our fluffs would have while we chatted about all things Maltese and whatever else would strike our fancy - and I'm sure my recuperation would go much faster with all the SM love! :drinkup:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Paulann...your decorations are gorgeous!! I do wish we could help you. I know how hard this will be, but think about how much better you will feel.
I have a suggestion for your apple slicing. Just buy precut ones, I’m sure the quality is crappy but who cares at this point.
I just tried out my apple slider but unless you sit on it and cut your a*s, I don’t think it will work, haha.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Jeep's Mommy said:


> Paulann you are so talented in so many ways. I wish I had a thimble full of your talent. I would love your cabana for indoor pottying. Especially when it rains for days and the cold Wintery days. Abella could dust the floors with tiny little snow shoes or a tiny surf board that have Swiffer cloths on the bottom. :smpullhair:


Thank you Mare, I firmly believe we each are given different talents. You my dear friend are gifted in training dogs and have a headful of knowledge in their care. I would be happy to share my pattern for Abellas "Potty Cabana" with you. If you ever get out to Northern Calif I could help you make it - I know we would have fun (we share so much in common)!:wub:

I Love your idea for putting Abella to work dusting my floors. I have been told before that all she needs is a long handle attached to her and she would be a great dust mop - this was from someone that obviously doesn't appreciate the beauty of a long haired Maltese! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

To answer Paulann's question regarding my Christmas Trees, yes, I do have a theme for both of them. The one in the LR is Red, Gold, Green, White with little lights. Sprays of various items are placed in between the branches. The one in the DR is decorated with the Colors of our Wallpaper which is soft Peach, Soft Olive Green, Mauve. Also have gold ornaments and sprays of Gold as well as Poinsettias in Off white. Both of them take time to decorate but I love doing that or the Holidays. I also set up two types of Dickens Villages. One the actual one and the other the New England Village.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Both trees sound absolutely beautiful and so very creative! I can't wait to see the Christmas pictures of your lovingly decorated home....I guess we need to get through fall first. LOL! I too love Dickens Christmas Villages! :heart:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Paulann your home looks so inviting, you have been so blessed by God, your so talented, I also love to decorate, when my kids were young I had Christmas trees in each room of my house. After they left home we sold our home and traveled in RV for 10 1/2 years, I bought a Christmas ornament from all the States we went to, Lorin and I spend hours looking at them and remembering our memories, we truly have memories that he and I only share.
I now put one tree up, it's filled with ornaments our kids made when they were young as well as pictures of our grandkids and of course all our fluffs, as well as the ones we collected in our travels 
I hang my kids Christmas stockings with their pictures at that age, they laugh, their kids laugh and I sit back with a smile remembering those days long past.
Lorin and I have Christmas Eve here, 23 last year. 
We have a tradition from 40+ years ago, we all sit around as close to the tree, Lorin reads the poem 'T was the night before Jesus came, in remembrance of our Savior , we also give each person here a Christmas ornament that reminds us of them, we listen to them all year and look for that special ornament that will remind them of that year. We have good belly laughs and tears.
I started several years ago to give each of them a gag gift as well:HistericalSmiley:

This year I plan on putting a tree out on our covered porch, that's if I can get dear hubby to help.
Our home has a covered porch around our home so we love decorating with lights, garland etc.
I love Christmas for so many reasons, when our kids were young we fostered kids from foreign countries for months to a year, my dream was to have a family sitting around our tree from different countries, and we do, Guatemala, Mexico, Portuguese, Thailand,and Africa, we are BLESSED by such a diverse family


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Paulann, your home is gorgeous! Love your decorations. I am glad you are having the surgery. It will be inconvenient and take a long time healing but you will be happy you did it on the backside. 
After our big move this year and all the twists and turns I have been trying to figure out where to put up the Christmas tree. I haven't even decorated the front porch, but am "thinking" about that as well. We don't even have all the pictures on the wall yet. Oh well, all will get done in time.
Maybe you could have a neighbor or friend slice your fruits and veggies and put in baggies.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

maddysmom said:


> Paulann...your decorations are gorgeous!! I do wish we could help you. I know how hard this will be, but think about how much better you will feel.
> I have a suggestion for your apple slicing. Just buy precut ones, I’m sure the quality is crappy but who cares at this point.
> I just tried out my apple slider but unless you sit on it and cut your a*s, I don’t think it will work, haha.


:two thumbs up: I do need to change my standards during the next few months. My youngest daughter is very busy with four kids and buys a lot of produce in pre sliced and diced bags, including the pre done salads - I'm wondering what kind of preservatives etc they have in them and how long do they keep fresh once the bag is open? Or does it matter? :confused1:
I laughed at your comment about your apple slider. I have a julianne slicer to help make my salads "pretty" - it's very dangerous!


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Paula, Once again you have humbled me! Reading your post warms my heart - You truly "Walk the Talk" and I can learn so much from you. You have been such a Blessing to me and all here on SM! :tender:

What a wonderful experience traveling in an RV for 10 1/2 years. I would love to hear the stories about your travels someday. I would think this could make or break a marriage - It sounds like this has brought you and Lorin closer than ever. Your Christmas tree sounds beautiful - full of years and years of wonderful family memories/stories. I too, still have the ornaments my girls made in kindergarten and Sunday School - they are a bit tattered and show signs of age but are priceless. I am envious of your covered front porch - would love to see pictures when decorated. :wub:

Our families Christmas Eve tradition was having a Birthday Party for Jesus. I would make a Pineapple Upside Down cake (not sure how this selection of cake started LOL). We put one candle in the cake. light it and then sing Happy Birthday to Jesus. Then we would each share what gift we are giving Jesus - EXAMPLES: _Give part of my allowance each week to help support a missionary, set my alarm clock earlier to get up and have a daily "Quiet Time" in prayer/Bible reading, volunteer to help in a ministry at church, befriend a friendless or shy kid at school, help the neighbor across the street put out and take in her garbage cans weekly or cut her lawn, etc etc...._Hearing what each child came up with for their gift gave me a wonderful insight into their heart and guided me in praying for them. After this we would each open one present. Today both girls continue the tradition with their families (however my youngest doesn't have the pineapple upside down cake LOL)! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

sherry said:


> Paulann, your home is gorgeous! Love your decorations. I am glad you are having the surgery. It will be inconvenient and take a long time healing but you will be happy you did it on the backside.
> After our big move this year and all the twists and turns I have been trying to figure out where to put up the Christmas tree. I haven't even decorated the front porch, but am "thinking" about that as well. We don't even have all the pictures on the wall yet. Oh well, all will get done in time.
> Maybe you could have a neighbor or friend slice your fruits and veggies and put in baggies.


Sherry, You are amazing - I don't know how you do all you do! Decorating a new house can be challenging.......Take your time, enjoy the creative process. It will get done and Im sure be beautiful! Fruit cut in baggies good idea (how long will it keep?)! Maybe I could freeze in little containers so I can throw in blender for smoothy. Next week I will start planning meals. I'm thinking I'll make Lentil soup, Chicken Noodle soup, Minestrone and maybe a lasagna and freeze in Mason jars so all I need to do is defrost and warm. Hmmmm maybe not Mason jars thinking can't open those - plastic containers better! :aktion033:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Abella's Mommy said:


> Sherry, You are amazing - I don't know how you do all you do! Decorating a new house can be challenging.......Take your time, enjoy the creative process. It will get done and Im sure be beautiful! Fruit cut in baggies good idea (how long will it keep?)! Maybe I could freeze in little containers so I can throw in blender for smoothy. Next week I will start planning meals. I'm thinking I'll make Lentil soup, Chicken Noodle soup, Minestrone and maybe a lasagna and freeze in Mason jars so all I need to do is defrost and warm. Hmmmm maybe not Mason jars thinking can't open those - plastic containers better! :aktion033:


Great idea freezing meals! We do that when I make large amounts. We have a Foodsaver and they have different size bags. As far as fruit for smoothies I buy frozen organic mixed berries. It's very convenient! And you can buy all different kinds of organic frozen fruit.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Quick Update:
This past week has been very busy for me. I ended up in the emergency room with severe back pain and spasms. Drs couldn't get the pain/spasms under control so ended up admitting me. Later they discovered that my SCS (Spinal Cord Stimulator) had damaged electrodes/connections that were malfunctioning. They think the damage was from all the MRI's I had this summer. The SCS has two rows of electrodes running up and down your spine with a rechargeable battery pack implanted in your buttocks. When working correctly it is suppose to short circuit pain messages originating in your spine/legs from getting to your brain. With this not working correctly I went into a downward spiral of uncontrollable pain/spasms. The SCS electrodes/connections were replaced and my spinal pain is now controllable. Drs debated whether I should cancel my upcoming Torn Rotaor Cuff Surgery - The conclusion was that if we wait any longer there may be irreparable damage to my four ligaments with full thickness tears - I am scheduled for surgery tomorrow morning - 9/17 at 6:00 am.

With my unplanned hospital visit a lot of items on my check list didn't get done but I guess the important stuff did. I will spend two days at my daughters house after surgery then she will bring me back home. Since I live alone my surgeon has ordered a Home Health Nurse to come 1 hour a day to help with dressing/bathing/bandage changes etc. - Home PT will also be provided until I am cleared to drive. All thoughts and prayers from SM family are very appreciated. When I am able I will try and post an update as to my (and Abellas) wellbeing!

After surgery I am also looking forward to having time to catch up on past SM!
:grouphug:


----------



## Jeep's Mommy (Apr 7, 2019)

Paulann, I have been so worried about you. I knew something was amiss. What an ordeal you’ve had. I’m so glad you had your SCS replaced and your getting relief. I know exactly what you mean about the back spasms. They just absolutely paralyze you until they pass. What terrible timing. I’m so glad your dr. ordered the HH and PT for you at home. That’s going to be very helpful to have the HH and convenient to have the PT at home too. That’s less for you to worry about. Maybe someone in these groups knows some volunteers that would come and bath Abella for you. I’ll be thinking about you all day tomorrow. I know it will be awhile before we hear from you again. But know I care and wishing you a speedy recovery time. Maybe your daughter could give us all an update tomorrow or Wednesday. :heart: :Flowers 2:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Paulann, please know I will be praying! I get up REALLY early---like 3 or 4:00! So I will get to things early. It sounds like you are in good hands. What will happen to Abella while you are out? I know you have it all arranged. 
Boy, these back spasms are awful. I am having an MRI on Wed. I have had them for about 6 months now. I, at least, have a diagnosis now so can move fwd. w/getting relief. I have never had back issues before. Old age is sometimes unkind.
I will be holding you close in my heart. May God go before you!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Praying for good results!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh no Paulann! What lousy timing! Sending hugs and prayers for a successful surgery and recovery. So glad to hear you will have home health. I guess your daughter will be taking care of Abella for you? Anyway, update us when you can please.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I couldn't sleep last night so I spent time thinking of you and pray for you, at 6:00 this morning I thought of you and was praying for comfort and peace in this time 
I'm sure you are out of surgery now, most likely in recovery feeling uncomfortable, Jesus is beside you he will carry you through this, one day at a time sometimes one second at a time, but he will never give us more than we can handle and he will never leave us alone, I'm so glad your daughter is there to help her momma, I am sure she is glad to be there especially in your time of need, like all the years you were and still are to help her. It's a blessing to have our kids. Let her wait on you, you deserve it :wub:

You are a bright and shining light to us on SM, we all send you prayers and good thoughts dear friend 
Get rest, I am thinking Abella will be right beside you.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Paulann, I just saw this. You poor thing! I can't imagine what you're going through. I've had back pain since the beginning of June and it's dismal. Finally a bit better but I can't imagine having something to help and then that going haywire. Glad that's straightened out. Praying that the Rotator cuff surgery goes well. (((hugs)))


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thinking about you this evening! Praying you will feel the love from SM & that your doctors & hospital staff are all about your comfort. Know that you are valued & that we are on the bench---waiting to know how you are doing. Much love, many prayers!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I hope your resting and your pain is under control, praying for you :wub:
,


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am sure yesterday was busy for you! We are praying & want you to get well quickly, but know these things take time. I hope your little one is snuggled in close to you! 
Sending loving hugs to you, Paulann!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Paulann, just sitting on the bench waiting to hear how you are doing? I know you will let us know when you can. Big hugs---we are thinking of you.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Paulann I know you are most likely in pain, I miss you, when you are up to it let us know how you are doing 
Every day I wish I lived close by to help you and spend time with Abella 
God promises not to give us more than we can handle, some times all we can do is just believe and trust in our Lord 
You are on my mind and in my prayers


----------

